# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Timberwolves 7PM CST - CSN Chicago



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

@








*Chicago Bulls* @ *Minnesota Timberwolves* 

*From the Target Center in Minneapolis, MN*









*Time:* 7:00 CST

*Local TV:* Comcast Sportsnet Chicago (Dore/Kerr/King)

*Local Radio: *105.9 FM WCKG (Funk/Wennington)

*Records: * Bull 5-1; Timberwolves 3-3

*Timberwolves Probable Starters* 








F







F







C







G







G

Garnett - Hassell - Blount - James - Davis

*Bulls Probable Starters* 








F







F







C







G







G
Deng - Nocioni - Wallace - Gordon - Hinrich​
I always wanted to start a game thread, and didn't want to take away from the regulars who do it in the regular season, so here I go! I hope I didn't take anyone's turn.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

garnett will get to see the schemes of the team he will play for starting february


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The starters aren't realy impressing me yet again.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Correct that: The starters are playing downright terrible. They don't look like they are finishing plays, they are making careless turnovers, and they aren't communicating well especially on the offensive end.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thabo. You can't stop him . . .


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

wow! next game is PJ's 1000th career game


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

the-asdf-man said:


> wow! next game is PJ's 1000th career game


Including preseason? Or are you referring to opening night?


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

Well the announcers called this PJs 999th game, so im guessing overall all games.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

jesus if Thabo already had it together, imagine what we'd be


my kingdom for Thabo to automatically convert to Thabo in year 3, with 10% higher in his jumper accuracy.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm a little distressed to hear from Johnny Kerr that the Bulls will not play their starters on Friday.

Apparently I spent $250 to watch the scrubs play.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Judging by the size of this thread, I think it's safe to say that everyone here is sick of the preseason and ready for the real games to start.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im liking Gordon's aggressiveness....but am afraid he's going to stop attacking the basket because he isn't getting any calls from the officials.

That offensive foul they called, if that were Wade, Kobe or even Arenas...that would have been a defensive foul. (then again it was Garnett, so they wouldn't call it on him anyway)

Im afraid calls like that are going to keep our guards from attacking the basket in the future.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone else starting to get a little worried about the Bulls scoring? Here are their point totals in each preseason game:

87
110 (in OT)
87
99
83
87

And now on pace to score 80 tonight. Sure scoring is going to be down because the rotations and intensity is not the same as the real season, but what really worries me is the way that the starters are playing. I guess these guys have proven that they will score, so I should just let them play.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I know it's preseason and all, but Gordon's shooting is starting to worry me. If he can't put the ball in the basket, who will?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

garnett said:


> I know it's preseason and all, but Gordon's shooting is starting to worry me. If he can't put the ball in the basket, who will?


 Gordon's started every season poorly in which I've followed him, including in college. I remember reading an article a couple seasons ago with comments from him that basically said; I've come to accept that this is the way things are going to be. It makes it somewhat hard to support Gordon -- his overall game is lacking when he can't put the ball in the hoop.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

garnett said:


> I know it's preseason and all, but Gordon's shooting is starting to worry me. If he can't put the ball in the basket, who will?


Viktor
Thabo
Nocioni

in that order


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Gordon's started every season poorly in which I've followed him, including in college. I remember reading an article a couple seasons ago with comments from him that basically said; I've come to accept that this is the way things are going to be. It makes it somewhat hard to support Gordon -- *his overall game is lacking when he can't put the ball in the hoop.*


He was supposed to have a well rounded game this year...


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Judging by the size of this thread, I think it's safe to say that everyone here is sick of the preseason and ready for the real games to start.


There are a lot of empty seats in Minnesota tonite. 
The NBA should cut the prices for preseason games, even the players look a little bored.

For example, Ben Wallace and Garnett are clearly just going through the motions tonight.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Does anybody have TVU player? I've been watching the Heat Rockets game but after I changed the channel it won't re-connect. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

And of course as soon as I post that, it starts working again. Never mind.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

garnett said:


> And of course as soon as I post that, it starts working again. Never mind.


You can watch the Rockets-Heat game on TVU????? Which channel is it, because I'm getting stupid NBATV re-runs on the NBATV channel.

Please let me know ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Never mind. Found it on ESPN. Wow, I didn't know it was on at all.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, ben gordon looks pretty bad offensively right now.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Did Mourning just air ball a free throw? Who's watching that game?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They ejected Mourning for slapping the ball after the shot was made  Ridiculous!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

I heard TT had a nice baby hook. Any good? BTW I think Shaq airballed the free throw. He looks drunk tonight.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

How is this new ball affecting Ben? I didnt hear Ben complaining at all, just saying it feels a little different....maybe Im just trying to excuse his poor shooting or find a reason for it.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Its Andre Barrett Time!!!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh c'mon Skiles, Barrett is money, why was he not even in the game.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Cant find the game using TVU Player. ESPN has Miami, NBATV Dallas-Spurs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Theres no CSN in TVU player yet, someone would have to add a stream for it.

So basically, you can get the ESPN and NBA-TV games using TVU.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Theres no CSN in TVU player yet, someone would have to add a stream for it.
> 
> So basically, you can get the ESPN and NBA-TV games using TVU.


OK...I thought someone said the game was on TVU player tonight. My bad.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't like that hesitation in Thabo's shot.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> How is this new ball affecting Ben? I didnt hear Ben complaining at all, just saying it feels a little different....maybe Im just trying to excuse his poor shooting or find a reason for it.


It's certainly not as though Ben never had shooting nights like this with the old ball.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls lose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both losses to minny. Both games close. Oh well, win some, lose some.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> How is this new ball affecting Ben? I didnt hear Ben complaining at all, just saying it feels a little different....maybe Im just trying to excuse his poor shooting or find a reason for it.


I believe Ben was one of the earlier guys to say he disliked it. I hate it too, but come on you should be able to adjust. Plus remember the SAS game. Inconsistent is not new for Ben as we know.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I really don't see how BG plans on being an All-Star, because he can't even adjust to being the team's best scorer and merely a star. If he really wants to elevate his game to All-Star status, he better show up in Miami on fire. And he better not stop until the end of June either! :biggrin:

But seriously, the kid needs to learn to play better. Stop being so damn scared, and get in the lane. I didn't even watch the game, but I can imagine how bad his shot was tonight. That's also another thing about him: you won't be an All-Star just shooting all the time. Get to the basket, and make those shots. It's so damn simple, but he just can't do it.

It sucks, but I hope he can start playing more consistenly during the season.

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I've come to expect bad performances from Ben Gordon in preseason and early season. He just seems like one of those guys who needs to get some games under his belt before he hits his groove. It's happened in each of his first 2 seasons, and apparently he was like that in college too. Strangely enough, Skiles raves about his off-season habits and says he's unbelievable in practice. You've gotta think he'll get it rolling soon.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

JeremyB0001 said:


> It's certainly not as though Ben never had shooting nights like this with the old ball.


.373 FG%
.167 3PT%

And I dont know if those preseason numbers include tonight's horrible display.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

yodurk said:


> I've come to expect bad performances from Ben Gordon in preseason and early season. He just seems like one of those guys who needs to get some games under his belt before he hits his groove. It's happened in each of his first 2 seasons, and apparently he was like that in college too. Strangely enough, Skiles raves about his off-season habits and says he's unbelievable in practice. You've gotta think he'll get it rolling soon.


But that's the thing. Superstars don't have to wait a couple games to get in a groove. They get in a groove as soon as preseason rolls around. Now, I love Ben's deadly shots that he's had in the past, but he needs to stop being so frigging inconsistent between games. Do you see guys like Kobe or LeBron needing like 10 to 15 games (including preseason) to get warmed up? I doubt it. (Oh, and I realise that Kobe and LeBron are bad examples, but I hope you get the idea).


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

That 3pt percentage almost makes me sick.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> . I didn't even watch the game, but I can imagine how bad his shot was tonight.


Huh? u didn't even WATCH the game

After his shot wasn't falling, he continued to attack the basket but kept getting hard fouled. If anything, he showed WHY he would be improved this year if his shot isn't falling.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ben's overall game has looked improved this year in the Pre-season. He had 6 assists tonight and has been passing the ball well during pre-season overall. He hasn't been settling for the three pointer very often (he didn't shoot any tonight). And he has been attacking the basket in a attempt to get to the line. He's not getting those calls yet though, so he is putting up tough shots in traffic with contact and that's also lowering his FG% along with his poor shooting. But overall I liked his aggressiveness tonight, and hope he continues it in the regular season. So when his shot does start falling again, he will be really hard to guard.

Meanwhile, we keep talking about Ben's bad shooting but I haven't heard anybody talk about how great Kirk and Nocioni have been shooting. They are both shooting above 50%, and if they can continue that I don't think we will have to worry as much about Ben.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I see Ben Gordon is actually following up on his statements to want to get to the line more.

He was way more successful with his aggression and I like that...He just needs to finish.

He makes my stomach turn when his shot isnt' fallin'...I don't wanna start callin' him streaky.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Ultimately, the problem isn't our scoring. We scored enough points to win if we didn't give the Timberwolf 45 free throws. Is that anywhere close to a record? This was our biggest problem last year, as well. We've got to stop fouling every time we get beat on a play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Ultimately, the problem isn't our scoring. We scored enough points to win if we didn't give the Timberwolf 45 free throws. Is that anywhere close to a record? This was our biggest problem last year, as well. We've got to stop fouling every time we get beat on a play.


45 is nowhere near a record, I think Dirk shot that many himself in a game during the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

smARTmouf said:


> I see Ben Gordon is actually following up on his statements to want to get to the line more.
> 
> He was way more successful with his aggression and I like that...He just needs to finish.
> 
> He makes my stomach turn when his shot isnt' fallin'...I don't wanna start callin' him streaky.


Ben is a little on the streaky side. All shooters are. A lot of his shots were in and out last night.

The good thing about his play was his agressive defense and rebounding.

The bad thing about his play came when Skiles had him playing the point a bit last night. He's just not up to the job yet. Makes bad decisions, turns the ball over and makes awkward entry passes too often. But preseason is the time for him to practice this position in case he is needed there at some point.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I've come to expect bad performances from Ben Gordon in preseason and early season. He just seems like one of those guys who needs to get some games under his belt before he hits his groove. It's happened in each of his first 2 seasons, and apparently he was like that in college too. Strangely enough, Skiles raves about his off-season habits and says he's unbelievable in practice. You've gotta think he'll get it rolling soon.




Yep, I'm not overly concerned. We've seen this before. It just seems to be his thing, for whatever reason.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

gotta like Ben's feistiness. i'm fine with him putting up some subpar numbers if he shows that fierceness night in night out going to the hole.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I am loving what I'm seeing from little Ben. He looks a lot more aggressive and active. You can tell he's worked on his defense, and he's trying to drive more and not just relying on a giant killer. He's getting good looks but the shot is off right now but it will come (and when it does, see the San Antonio game!). In his case, thank goodness for preseason so he can try and get in the groove of things. If it's guaranteed that he's going to be cold, I guess I'd rather have it come earlier and get it over with. Interesting, I've seen him running the offense more than a few times with Kirk at the 2, wonder if Skiles is thinking of this in the regular season too. His ball handling skills probably aren't good enough to play the point, but he can make some sick passes and now he's learning how to penetrate (actually we have a lot of great passers on this team).


I don't know about the commentator's going on and on about Big Ben's free throws, promising it will get better and analyzing his form. How long has he been in the league? What would be so magical about this year? I think if you are relying on his FT's you're in trouble, and you knew that coming into this relationship.

I like what I see from the starters, the team is deep, there are only a couple of players that I'm iffy about, but we're going to be fine. Even if we get off to a slow start, that won't kill us, chemistry seems like it'll build quick and we should get in a groove a lot quicker than previous years.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

McBulls said:


> The bad thing about his play came when Skiles had him playing the point a bit last night. He's just not up to the job yet. Makes bad decisions, turns the ball over and makes awkward entry passes too often. But preseason is the time for him to practice this position in case he is needed there at some point.


Ben Gordon is not a point guard. Never has been, never will be. I'm not sure why some still continue to think he has these capabilities.


----------

